# Nail pops?



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Call me naive, but what's the rule of thumb for hanging wallpaper in NewBuilds. HO is concerned about possibility of nailpops under the wallpaper. Better off waiting a year? Thoughts?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I never heard of that and we don't even do paper hanging. Screws and or nails can pop 10 years later you never know.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

FBK check out PDCA standard P-6-04. Basically it's how the drywall contractor turns the
walls over to the paper hanger. It talks about the ASTM standards for level 3-5 drywall
finish. But I can tell you this, a sure way is to screw the board off instead of nailing it where any paper will be hung.

Commercial is done that way cause of metal studs.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Call me naive, but what's the rule of thumb for hanging wallpaper in NewBuilds. HO is concerned about possibility of nailpops under the wallpaper. Better off waiting a year? Thoughts?


I think that's probably a wise approach, especially if you're not familiar with the framing crew or the hangers. With the rush to get things dried in, possible moisture-level issues in the framing, and poorly fastened GWB, there are enough opportunity for nail pops. Waiting could be a good idea.

Is anybody really nailing up 'rock these days??


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

robladd said:


> FBK check out PDCA standard P-6-04. Basically it's how the drywall contractor turns the
> walls over to the paper hanger. It talks about the ASTM standards for level 3-5 drywall
> finish. But I can tell you this, a sure way is to screw the board off instead of nailing it where any paper will be hung.
> 
> Commercial is done that way cause of metal studs.


Wet (wood) framing can lead to pops with screws as well.

Yet another advantage of metal framing...


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> Is anybody really nailing up 'rock these days??


I have seen crews that use nails to tack the sheets up, while another guy follows behind them with a screw gun. They say it's faster, and I can definitely see the rationale behind that.

As for fastening the whole board with nails, no.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Call me naive, but what's the rule of thumb for hanging wallpaper in NewBuilds. HO is concerned about possibility of nailpops under the wallpaper. Better off waiting a year? Thoughts?


My rule of thumb is to hang it and get paid. You can't control nail pops, and if you wait for them, you'll be waiting forever.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> Wet (wood) framing can lead to pops with screws as well.
> 
> Yet another advantage of metal framing...



I saw this in a new house last year. It was an especially wet summer and the framing got rained on a couple times. There was probably 200 screws popped about a month after the painting was done. I had never seen screws pop like that, it was crazy.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

There's a guy around here who builds homes I've worked in. He warranties screw pops for one year. Customer wanted me to touch up some of the patches. Builders guy comes back every couple of months and muds the holes, but doesn't rescrew.

After a year, he just tells people they're on their own. Every house I've worked on that he's built has hundreds of them. No other builder in town has these problems.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If the nails pop under the wallcovering, can't you just tap them back with a hammer and a flat board or plate?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> My rule of thumb is to hang it and get paid. You can't control nail pops, and if you wait for them, you'll be waiting forever.


Yeh. That's just a builder I'm not responsible thing, and home builders they will tell you not to custom color paint. Same reason. Settlement, nail pops whatever. Which? You know get a new house have it the way you want it on move in IMO if ur the homeowner, and if ur the painter, paperer whatever we got more pressing things to worry about IMO also. Anything can be fixed for one thing and a year from now? Who cares. Deal with it then if you want to or have to. Probably never come up in any substantial way.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the feed back guys. I was really talking about the screws. Not actual nails. Haha. Just slang i guess. I do see the odd nail for tacking I suppose...
Here in Newfoundland we have major settling issues from the crazy the weather. Crown mouldings split like crazy and from the shotty workmanship screws are popping like corn.
I imagine if they popped behind the paper, this would not be an easy fix..
Think I'll take certain advise and wait for things to settle down...:yes:
Thanks again


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A) Screws shouldn't "pop" like nails. If that's happening, there's more to the issue to worry about

B) when nails (or even screws) pop, they show less under wallpaper for numerous reasons - one being the wallpaper can add force to keep the nail/screw down , and two being if a nail/screw does ease its way out, the "bump" is spread out over a larger area and not as noticeable as the definitive circular crack in a painted wall. 

C) good reason to upsell use of a liner :thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> A) Screws shouldn't "pop" like nails. If that's happening, there's more to the issue to worry about
> 
> B) when nails (or even screws) pop, they show less under wallpaper for numerous reasons - one being the wallpaper can add force to keep the nail/screw down , and two being if a nail/screw does ease its way out, the "bump" is spread out over a larger area and not as noticeable as the definitive circular crack in a painted wall.
> 
> C) good reason to upsell use of a liner :thumbsup:


I can think of only two reasons screws pop. First, wet framing lumber as mentioned upthread. The second is that the hangers don't snug up the sheets as they're fastening them.


----------

